# Euthalus pulcherimiklassi post-molt pic



## edesign (Oct 11, 2005)

Well...I know not too many people have this species here (or they do and just don't talk about it hehe) so i figured i'd post this pic that I took of my sling that just molted earlier today/last night. Starting to darken up a lil, when i got home around 6 and checked on it (knew it has been in premolt) i saw it had molted. Had a very white carapace and dark green legs...4 hours later its head has darkened slightly to a light cream color.



and since it is small I figured i'd hold it lol...it flicked hairs a few times getting it out of the cup and sprinted a few times (man is it fast) but was quite cooperative other than that. Didn't want to get off of my hand lol

Sorry about the poor pic quality on this one...no flash:


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Oct 12, 2005)

*E. P. sling*

Cute little sling there. Here is my little guy...  ;P


----------



## edesign (Oct 12, 2005)

wow it's fat! Mine's been in premolt most of the time i've had it it seems...so I'm curious how it's appetite is. Any idea how many people on the board have this species?


----------



## becca81 (Oct 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, these aren't the *real* _E. pulcherrimaklassi_, but most likely _Hommeoma sp._ "blue."  Very pretty spider, nonetheless.  

I'm not sure if there are any real _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ in the US hobby, only those that are being sold as such.

Here's mine, taken about a month ago.  About 2" and sexed as male.


----------



## edesign (Oct 12, 2005)

what are the differences?


----------



## becca81 (Oct 13, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> what are the differences?


I'm not sure of all the exact differences, but Rick West has photos of the real _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ on his site, but each of these even look very different to me.  I've seen other pictures of _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ that look more like the second.  I believe the common name is "Ecuadorian Blue Femur," although these are from Chile.

http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B00422KD0B7KAEC2K14AF28D7EBB3DA5A.html

http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B0487EKD0B7KAEC2K147CC7960E68F905.html


----------



## edesign (Oct 13, 2005)

ya, i saw those pics...also did a long stint of searching for pics of this species on google one night a few months ago. The other pictures I found from other hobbiests look nothing like the first link, maybe a lil like the second. 

http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki.../Euathlus pulcherrimusklaasi 1991 ECUADOR.jpg

http://vogelspinne.com/namen/art/jpg/euathlus/euathlus-pulcherrimaklaasi-01c.jpg 

http://www.pajki.com/spider-room/images/Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.jpg

http://edderkopper.dk/euathlus_pulcherimaklaasi.htm

on a side note...this french guy has this T COMPLETELY mislabeled  not sure how you could mistake a GBB for anything else...
http://www.la-mygalopole.fr/espece/euathlus-pulcherrimaklaasi.html


----------



## ink_scorpion (Oct 13, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> on a side note...this french guy has this T COMPLETELY mislabeled  not sure how you could mistake a GBB for anything else...
> http://www.la-mygalopole.fr/espece/euathlus-pulcherrimaklaasi.html


And what makes you think the T pictured in that link is a GBB? GBBs don't have leg striping like the T in that picture. That's most likely not a GBB I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 13, 2005)

> And what makes you think the T pictured in that link is a GBB? GBBs don't have leg striping like the T in that picture. That's most likely not a GBB I'm sorry to say.


Ditto. That spider is not a GBB lol.


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, there's going to be hobbyists in the U.S. thinking they have _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ for years to come, as most all the dealers have sold them as such.  Not really the dealers fault though, as that's what they were imported as. 

Like Becca mentioned, all of the slings purchased as such are going to be _Homeomma_ sp. "blue" (the large one).

Well, I shouldn't say _all_ quite yet b/c there was a small number imported (a seperate group than the majority) which _may_ prove to be _Homeomma_ sp. "peru" (the small one) (Thrixopelma cyaneum nomen nudum).

They're going to be nice looking blue spiders regardless... but  definetly not _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ .


----------



## edesign (Oct 13, 2005)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> And what makes you think the T pictured in that link is a GBB? GBBs don't have leg striping like the T in that picture. That's most likely not a GBB I'm sorry to say.


DOH!

ya know..i saw the stripes and i have my GBB less than five feet away from me.  :wall: *insert foot in mouth* lol
has the same colorations as a GBB but with stripes...anyone want to send me one?


----------



## edesign (Oct 13, 2005)

i can't find a picture of the Homeomma sp. "blue"...anyone have a good one?


----------



## becca81 (Oct 13, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> i can't find a picture of the Homeomma sp. "blue"...anyone have a good one?


There are several posted at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## edesign (Oct 14, 2005)

lol...ok, i meant adult pictures (not spider porn  )


----------



## Ralph (Oct 14, 2005)

this is my E.p
i think it has a big difference with the birdspiders.com's E.p pics.
well. it is a beauty!~!! lol


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (Mar 5, 2006)

So I ordered an E. P. sling... You are telling me thats not what it is and the dealer was aware of this?


----------



## becca81 (Mar 5, 2006)

davidkappelt said:
			
		

> So I ordered an E. P. sling... You are telling me thats not what it is and the dealer was aware of this?


As GoTerps said earlier, dealers are selling it as _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ because that is what they import it as.  However, I believe the *real* _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ to be extremely rare, if even present, in the hobby.

What you are getting is also likely _Homeomma sp._ "blue."  Even though it's not what you thought it was, the coloration is amazing and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (Mar 5, 2006)

Should I rename mine Homeomma sp. ? Or leave it at E. P. unti it gets bigger.... Are the slings appearances violently different?


----------



## David_F (Mar 6, 2006)

davidkappelt said:
			
		

> Should I rename mine Homeomma sp. ? Or leave it at E. P. unti it gets bigger.... Are the slings appearances violently different?


Call it whatever you like.  The spider won't mind.


----------

